# Waking up Tigeon



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

On a rainy saturday, taking time with my pigeons big and small!
Suz.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Oh my. They look as content and serene as you  do!You have some real beuts there.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

You guys are so lucky to be able to keep pigeons in your home. I wish I could. I'm saving up for my own home. Maybe I'll be able to have pigeons myself too.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

All things will work out Garye and you too shall have piggies "conditioning" your hair and scalp!


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

This is fun yes! And they become tame very fast 

Suz.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

wow...that Pigeon book with the pigeon on the cover had me going for a few moments. It looks like the discipliarian overprotective mom  

May I suggest a caption like. *"Don't you dare wake your sister up!"*


----------



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

*adorable cuties paradisee*

wow! poulette, you are very lucky to have those birds, they really love you eh? i love the picture of you with tigeon, kissing him. he is gorgeous. they all are, i have had enough of this lonliness, i am tired of waiting for the right adoptee, i have reaserched so much about them, and am ready. ready to purchase a feathered friend all my own, to love and spoil. (i am jelous fool). you are blessed.


----------

